# Post your fassy's home screen



## VegasRomeo

*Post Your Home Screen...*

*Let's see what your rockin on your fascinate!*

*Include:*
*What ROM your using*
*Theme*
*Icon's used (if any)*
*and any other mod's you may be using!*
*have fun!!







*


----------



## VegasRomeo

*ROM: Paranoid Android 2.15
MODE: Tablet 
KERNEL: Devil 1.6.0
[MOD:Lockscreen]: HD Lockscreen Weather icons by: 123sit
LAUNCHER: TSF Shell 
KEYBOARD: SlideIT Keyboard 5.0
KEYBOARD SKIN: Blue Digital spirit
GoSMSPro: Metallic Blue-Black 
[INVERTED] G Apps: By travp624
THEME: NateModz Blue*


----------



## BBrad

Rom-blackbean4

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## LakerFam0824

ROM: JELLYBRO CM10 KANG build
THEME: Crimson Cobalt, Inverted Gapps
LAUNCHER: Apex Pro
OTHER MODS: T.E.A.M. Battery Bar, Ultimate custom widget


----------



## VegasRomeo

Clock/battery widgets are dope and rockin' wallpaper. It would definaly distract me all the time lol j/k

Sent from my: Fascinate SCH-I500 {Devil injected} using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

BBrad said:


> Rom-blackbean4
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


I'm so addicted to monster! lookin good. look's like black bean is workin out for ya

Sent from my: ƒassy §CH-I500 {Dev¡l injected}...using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Don't temp me with them pictures







lol jk jk

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Thanks









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## goz

AOKP build 27
Theme, well guess lol










Sent from my devilish unicorned Mez


----------



## herbzilla

Rom Blackbean v3

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

goz said:


> AOKP build 27
> Theme, well guess lol
> 
> Sent from my devilish unicorned Mez


dope!

Sent from my: ƒassy §CH-I500 {Dev¡l injected}...using "Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2"


----------



## VegasRomeo

herbzilla said:


> Rom Blackbean v3
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


hows blackbean treating you?
Sent from my: ƒassy §CH-I500 {Dev¡l injected}...using "Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2"


----------



## VegasRomeo

Love the market i have. Hacked to accept all dpi. located my PA discussion thread to download. along with other goodies.
New Devil 1.6.0 Jelly Helly Kernel up. Make sure to check it out!. works awesome with any cm10 based ROM with new partitioning merges! 
Constantly putting new stuff on my other thread so check it out. Any suggestions let me know!

















Sent from my: ƒassy §CH-I500 {Dev¡l injected}...using "Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2"


----------



## herbzilla

VegasRomeo said:


> hows blackbean treating you?
> Sent from my: ƒassy §CH-I500 {Dev¡l injected}...using "Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2"


I love it. At first I got the low storage but I have everything on my phone I needed. It is smooth as butter.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## goz

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Check this out 
ROMaranoid droid
Kernel:devil
Theme:resident evil
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

goz said:


> Have u checked out the kewi colbalt cm10 theme? one of my fav. Anything lime green or bright blue i rock, best colors ! lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


Sent from my: ƒassy §CH-I500 {Dev¡l injected}...using "Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2"


----------



## VegasRomeo

Sent from my: ƒassy §CH-I500 {Dev¡l injected}...using "Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2"


----------



## goz

@ Vegas
Nope not yet I'll check it out though. Going to make a jump to paranoid soon just need time too port it to a mez, then I may need your help getting it setup lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Oh should have told me I already ported it for myself here ya go PA2.16 for the mesmerize  http://db.tt/kzweyxrr

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

And use this devil kernel http://db.tt/9xSzIc9p

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goz

BBrad said:


> Oh should have told me I already ported it for myself here ya go PA2.16 for the mesmerize  http://db.tt/kzweyxrr
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks but I like to port them myself, and the devil kernel and my phone hate each other, it starts running like Shit after s couple of days.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## goz

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## LakerFam0824

In the name of Halloween I offer my seasonal theme

ROM: JELLYBRO CM10 KANG build 20120915
THEME: Cobalt Inferno, Inverted Gapps
LAUNCHER: Apex Pro
OTHER MODS: T.E.A.M. Battery Bar, Ultimate custom widget


----------



## VegasRomeo

LakerFam0824 said:


> In the name of Halloween I offer my seasonal theme
> 
> ROM: JELLYBRO CM10 KANG build 20120915
> THEME: Cobalt Inferno, Inverted Gapps
> LAUNCHER: Apex Pro
> OTHER MODS: T.E.A.M. Battery Bar, Ultimate custom widget


That's dope lol so ready for Halloween already! 
Sent from my: ƒassy §CH-I500 {Dev¡l injected}...using "Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2"


----------



## VegasRomeo

goz said:


> Thanks but I like to port them myself, and the devil kernel and my phone hate each other, it starts running like Shit after s couple of days.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


That's how my phone was. Devil didn't get along with cm10 until now with newest pa and 1.6.1, can't believe how good its running

Sent from my: ƒassy §CH-I500 {Dev¡l injected}...using "Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2"


----------



## VegasRomeo

Anyone know how to change the half circle date and time widget and other different colors?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

Finally coming together. 









Sent from my: D€vil'ish fassy SCH-1500, PA 2.17: injected with: H€lly J€lly D€vil 1.6.1 Kernel!
{Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2}


----------



## nemeth2027

Does anyone have the clock widget seen in the first two phone in the photo?








Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## VegasRomeo

nemeth2027 said:


> Does anyone have the clock widget seen in the first two phone in the photo?
> View attachment 33402
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


its your lucky day lol jk here you go:

http://db.tt/x9l0CtjL

Sent from my: D€vil'ish fassy SCH-1500, PA 2.17: injected with: H€lly J€lly D€vil 1.6.1 Kernel!
{Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2}


----------



## nemeth2027

Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## nemeth2027

Sorry about my ignorance, but what is a .uzip extension?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## BBrad

Its too be with used with a app in the market called uccs

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

nemeth2027 said:


> Sorry about my ignorance, but what is a .uzip extension?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


 usually a skin/theme/widgets, etc for "Ultimate Custom Widget " (UCCW)

Sent from my: D€vil'ish fassy SCH-1500, PA 2.17: injected with: H€lly J€lly D€vil 1.6.1 Kernel!
{Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2}


----------



## regidk

goz said:


> AOKP build 27
> Theme, well guess lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my devilish unicorned Mez


 I like your theme, a very good picture


----------



## BBrad

I love the resident evil theme )))))))))))))))

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

VeGas RoMeo`s™ : Paranoid Dro¡d [2.21]


----------



## BBrad

Creepy dude lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

BBrad said:


> Creepy dude lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


LOL










VeGas RoMeo`s™ : Paranoid Dro¡d [2.21]


----------



## BBrad

Loolin nice on aokp
















Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

loven my aokp

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GeeFrmCali

My Fassy :3


----------



## goz

Well look at my Sig now.....still got the Mez tho the wife is going to sport it soon. Thought I'd throw a couple from my new phone as a good bye post.

Sent from my SCH-R530U SGSIII


----------



## BBrad

Galaxy s3 huh well I'm gonna miss you man bye









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

BBrad said:


> Galaxy s3 huh well I'm gonna miss you man bye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Getting sgs3 Dec 12. But keeping fassy and gunna start porting i hoping









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Dangit am I gonna be the only one using there fassy as a daily driver







lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

BBrad said:


> Dangit am I gonna be the only one using there fassy as a daily driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Will be for awhile homie lol don't sweat

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## GeeFrmCali

I use my fassy daily on WiFi though lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## NGE42

I don't have the cool icons and fonts and everything, but I like it.

Sent from my 4.1.2 Deviled Unicorn I500


----------



## VegasRomeo

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Nice looks good with my thread being in there for aocp testers it makes it a lot better









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sarkozy

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

[JB][CM10] PA 2.54 || Devil 1.9.5 injected & AC!D Audio


----------



## mezster

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## VegasRomeo

Edit


----------



## BBrad

sarkozy said:


> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


whats the name of that launcher a I saw it once but forgot too download it

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jordanqkoch

I tend to change mine way too frequently, but I've had this for a few weeks now.










Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

Sent from my €vil Hybrid using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dagex

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo




----------



## Dagex

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

_icy_ *AOSPA 3+ BlackOUT* - MARCH 30th build's up. one with regular kernel and one with new Devil.Along with new BlackOUT boot animation, lockclock and more. Enjoy!
http://d-h.st/users/Vegas%20Romeo


----------



## VegasRomeo




----------



## VegasRomeo




----------



## VegasRomeo




----------



## larryp1962

Whoa !!!!! Very nice !!!

I wouldn't ever get anything done if that wall paper was on my phone .... lol


----------



## VegasRomeo

larryp1962 said:


> Whoa !!!!! Very nice !!!
> 
> I wouldn't ever get anything done if that wall paper was on my phone .... lol


Specially having the xparant apps that I do makes it worse haha. Try checking your gmail (all 4 accounts) lol I cant concentrate half the time lol So whats up man been a hot min.. whats new?


----------



## larryp1962

VegasRomeo said:


> Specially having the xparant apps that I do makes it worse haha. Try checking your gmail (all 4 accounts) lol I cant concentrate half the time lol So whats up man been a hot min.. whats new?


Yeah it has been awhile hasn't it..
I've seen the nice work you've been doing too . Keep up the good work!
I'm starting to learn a little more and have built a couple of ROMs so far. It's definitely a new learn experience.
Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## hutchjim

LakerFam0824 said:


> ROM: JELLYBRO CM10 KANG build
> THEME: Crimson Cobalt, Inverted Gapps
> LAUNCHER: Apex Pro
> OTHER MODS: T.E.A.M. Battery Bar, Ultimate custom widget


no muff to tuff


----------



## VegasRomeo

hutchjim said:


> no muff to tuff


What UCCW are those if you dont mind sharing. I of all the ones I have used, I still looking for that one that fits lol Million of them out there, just takes time to go through them all haha


----------



## VegasRomeo

larryp1962 said:


> Yeah it has been awhile hasn't it..
> I've seen the nice work you've been doing too . Keep up the good work!
> I'm starting to learn a little more and have built a couple of ROMs so far. It's definitely a new learn experience.
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Any chance you know how to change the boot.img/splash screen. I dont have linux or anything so easier to try to find someone that could just put one together for my builds


----------



## Dagex

VegasRomeo said:


> Any chance you know how to change the boot.img/splash screen. I dont have linux or anything so easier to try to find someone that could just put one together for my builds


that's kernel wise you would have to contact DT or notta or jt and ask where its located

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

I looked into it and dont have linux , but not that big of deal


----------



## Dagex

VegasRomeo said:


> I looked into it and dont have linux , but not that big of deal


you don't need Linux just edit the boot.IMG with windows

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

with all the links I got from ppl that know about that stuff, only found one that had a program for windows. But link was dead of course. Getting desktop back up and going here soon, then dig into it along with trying to but together a rom or some builds. Getting annoyed using labtop for everything. Specially with theming, editing, browsing web, and everything else all going on at once lol


----------



## VegasRomeo

Still working on the lockrings but a quick preview


----------



## Dagex

VegasRomeo said:


> Still working on the lockrings but a quick preview


man you need to create you own ROM your so much smarter than me haha dude your work is amazing

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasRomeo

Holo Notes....goo.im...DeskClock 4.2.2


----------



## VegasRomeo

_*E*vil _*E*lemental *X* - *Black*ICE~>​( E.E.X.)
_"Test build 1"_​


----------



## bdogg718k

thats sexy man...lol. good work as always


----------



## VegasRomeo

Few recent lockring's























Sorry had to edit lol


----------



## bdogg718k

Nice!


----------



## Willy 460

Sent from my SCH-I500










Sent from my SCH-I500










Sent from my SCH-I500










Sent from my SCH-I500










Sent from my SCH-I500










Sent from my SCH-I500










Sent from my SCH-I500










Sent from my SCH-I500


----------

